# Taping Sub-contractors



## Drywalogist (Jun 1, 2012)

I would like to discuss the overall requirements a taper is expected to do for a drywall company that involves tools, tasks, and time. How far do we go and how much do we let a company push us? 


I recently started for a new company and I would like to compare the opinions expressed over the relationship between a company and a fussy taper.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Start discussing then.
What do you want to know?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Drywalogist said:


> I recently started for a new company and I would like to compare the opinions expressed over the relationship between a company and a fussy taper.


A fussy taper









Were suppose to be fussy









Since when


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

If your a hour worker, just do what your told, If your a piece worker/consignment work, well then....... This thread could have the most posts ever

Rule number one

Never let them know your poor !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

If you do, you will regret it, never beg for a advance in pay either. When they know your broke, they step all over you. They will give you the worst jobs, and try to get you to work for less money too


----------



## Drywalogist (Jun 1, 2012)

Piece work is the only way to make money I think, especially if you like to do it but not get ripped off at the same time. So, getting everything your worth is whats expected but is just like pulling teeth to get.


----------

